# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Jerk Chicken

## Money Boss Hustla

Ingredients:
6 green onions, chopped 
1 onion, chopped 
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced (use more or other pepper for heat)
3/4 cup soy sauce 
1/2 cup distilled white vinegar 
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme 
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves 
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice 
1 1/2 pounds skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 


Directions:
1.In a food processor or blender, combine the green onions, onion, chile pepper, soy sauce, vinegar, vegetable oil, brown sugar, thyme, cloves, nutmeg and allspice. Mix for about 15 seconds. 
2.Place the chicken in a medium bowl, and cover with the marinade mixture. Refrigerate for 4 to 6 hours, or overnight. 
3.Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat, and lightly oil grate. 
4.Cook chicken on the prepared grill until no longer pink and juices run clear. 

Makes 4 servings. Amount per serving:
Calories 383 
Protein 42.7g 
Total Fat 16.2g 
Sodium 2851mg 
Cholesterol 99mg 
Carbohydrates 15.6g 
Fiber 1.9g

----------

